# No Audi in GT?



## switchface (Feb 18, 2004)

Im a little removed so maybe some of you can help...
I remember like 3 years ago, the b5 s4s were in GT on speedvision and were dominating. Then they moved to the rs6s and were winning with those as well. Ive only seen 1 race this year, but I didnt see anything from Audi...whats the deal? How do you go from dominating a class to not even having an entry? Anyone...?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: No Audi in GT? (switchface)*

They banned the A4 in quattro years ago.
The FWD didn't do so good.
I'm not sure what's up with the rs6.


----------



## KevinS4 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: No Audi in GT? (Sepp)*

I think you talking about IMSA banning the AWD not Speedvision Cup as Volvo is competing with AWD this season.
Audi decided that the RS6 should not be used since the body was going to be changed. Basically the model year/run was ending.
I think Audi will be returing to Speed GT racing next year possibly with an RS4


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: No Audi in GT? (KevinS4)*

Yes, thanks for the clarification.


----------

